# Combining Images



## Mr.Macdonald (Mar 11, 2010)

I am rather new to a darkroom experience, and am looking to merge two negatives in a particular way.

I have one negative of a guy doing a jumping kick and another of a girl flipping her hair both in front of a brick wall. You probably guessed that I want the picture to come out of him kicking her.

I tried double exposing the photo paper. but the brick wall ends up overlaying the girl and kicker. so I tried to dodge the excess brick off, which fixed it to a degree.

Are their any magic trick that could help me? I am just trying to learn here.

Thank you


----------



## David Hicks (Mar 23, 2010)

Next time have the guy actually kick her.

Alternatively, expose the guy half of the paper once, and the girl half of the paper once, youve got to make a really acurate mask and make sure to get the bricks to line up.

third option: scan your negatives and get friendly with photoshop

final option: ask someone that knows more about it than me.


----------

